

TechCrunch.com serving malicious content - munin
http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-US&site=http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/okcupid-launches-standalone-crazy-blind-date-service-for-blind-mini-dates/

======
unreal37
You mean it's malicious besides the content itself?

